# OMG someone told me my dog was a Gator mouth.



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL, what the hell is that?

A Gator mouth?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, snap!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG!!! That is like super rare! YOu havvvve to breed him now!!!



Oh wait thats not right.. 

Its just a made up term usually used for a bloodline.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

gator was a dog . im thinking some people refer to the pups off him as being gator blooded or of the gator blood line . i think . i also think gator was a fighting dog back in the day .


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would still like to know the definition! lol


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

this site has some info on gator

I gamedog gallery


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I got a buddy that has the rare Goatermouth, now thats the stuff you want right there LOL


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Actually they were refering to the coloring on her mouth. Gator was a GB dog. He is on my dogs ped and they have the same purple pigmentation. I just wanted the read the sarcastic (funny) stuff you all would write. I dont know if it's true or not.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

ok what it boils down to is some people think that the dog it self makes the bloodline and some think that the breeded make it . CH. Gator was a dog and pups off him were gator bloodline . does the dogs have gator in it who knows without traceing back his line . some other people think they can look at a dog and tell the bloodline and thats why they was told that . best answer i can give you .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

texpitbull2 said:


> gator was a dog . im thinking some people refer to the pups off him as being gator blooded or of the gator blood line . i think . i also think gator was a fighting dog back in the day .


Now thats the true part of it..

How ever terms like Gator mouth is where someone who had no idea what they are talking about is trying to look cool and throw our terms that don't exist. There are several others, I am sure someone will chime in with them.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've just spent like 30 minutes looking for an old thread about this. Gator Mouth and Texas Rednose and dogs of that sort with the moo moo pattern rock. Search it, you'll find funny stuff.


----------

